# Black Smoke Heater



## rhbuilds (May 5, 2009)

im new here, first post.
i pickud up a 1975 coachman cadet(free), did alittle work on it and it looks nice. i let the gas heater run for a few hours and came home to black smoke on trailer side and unit was 100 degrees inside. not being a pro at this but im thinging its burning rich, not enough air. when unit was running i can see inside unit and it was burning orange. ita an suburban heater, i dont know where to check for air intake.


----------



## rhbuilds (May 5, 2009)

fixed it.


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

What was the fix?


----------

